# Three Dollar DVD



## lop (19 Jun 2004)

Anyone ordered from here?? www.threedollardvd.com

Just wondered what good/bad points you have about it!

thanx


----------



## sluice44 (19 Jun 2004)

I've never used threedollar dvd but they're based in China.

Also visit the complaints section of their forum.  It seems Irish Customs are stopping some of the shipments.  Some of the posters think they're fake DVD's (and don't care) and some others think they're real.

Make up your own mind, I guess.

Sluice


----------



## mikemeaney (21 Jun 2004)

My brother used them with no problems but as Sluice indicated Irish customs seem to be stopping some/all of the shipments from this guy.


----------



## Iano (21 Jun 2004)

*DVDs*

I haven't used this Chinese website, but I know people who use a Vietnam-based one that supplies similarly-priced DVDs. And I also bought some €1.50 DVDs while on a business trip to Pakistan recently. 

But let's be honest, at that price there is a good chance that it is not an original. But from what I have seen of similar DVDs, the quality is usually perfect. The rule is simple - if the movie is already out on DVD, you will probably get a good copy, because it will be based on an original DVD. But  if the movie is NOT out on DVD yet (a prime example being the Shrek 2 DVD that I consciously acquired recently) the quality is  going to range from appalling to poor. 

And I assume that there is little recourse if the Irish Customs stops them coming in.


----------



## cuchullain (23 Jun 2004)

I have purchase dvds of this site. 2 downsides.
first: postage starts off high , around €22 for 1 dvd and remains at this level unti you reach around 12 dvds when it increases. Second: they are definitely copies. I purchased 7 about a  month ago. 6 perfect but one wont play and looks 'rough' . Theres is no trailers or second discs even in 2 disc sets and it does not mater what region it says on the cover they play anywhere. also you dont get the case only the slieve. I got  mine no problem delivered in about 4 days by TNT and the customs declaration stated the they were samples worth $2.00.The  payment menthod is paypal which is Bank of Scotlands so security of credit card etc is ok. I would be wary though if the customs were 'on' to them. I paid about €30+ for the seven ( saving private ryan, lost in translation, last samarui,kill bill, italian job, seabiscuit and a disney cartoon. Italian job wont play)


----------



## mikemeaney (23 Jun 2004)

Irish customs have cottoned on to 3 Dollar DVD, see:

[broken link removed]


----------



## jister (24 Jun 2004)

*3$ order*

I've just ordered 10 discs off 3$. It works out at just under 5€ per disc after delivery charges etc.

I placed the order on Wednesday night and the order shipped this morning.

They might get intercepted in customs or they might not work but its worth the risk when you would only buy 2 of these titles in a Shop for the same money.

Speculate to accumulate.


----------



## cuchulainn (9 Jul 2004)

*3dollardvd*

Jister: did you order get through or did the boys with the white hats swoop? I ask as I am thinking of going again,even though one of my last order was a frisbee.


----------



## rainyday (9 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollardvd*

Tony Soprano would be proud of you - He's always delighted to see the little man supporting organised crime. Don't worry about all the nice drug deals and enforced prostitution that your money will go towards.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (9 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollardvd*

Why not just rent the DVDs? How many times are you really going to watch them anyway?


----------



## zag (9 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollardvd*

This is something I just don't understand.

Why do people feel the need to accumulate such huge quantities of DVDs ?  I'm not talking about anyone in particular here, just based on observation in general.

I mean why on earth would someone buy the entire series of 24 or the Sopranos or Friends ?  They may well be good programs (well, some of them anyway), but do people actually watch the *entire* series in one go, or spread it out over a few days or weekends ?

I suppose it could be similar to people buying huge amounts of records or CDs, but at least with those you can say you bought it for the 1 or 2 good tracks and never play the crap ones.  With a DVD series, there's presumably not much point.

And do people really watch the 'making of', 'behind the scenes', and 'alternative endings' on the special edition over priced DVDs ?  What about the director voice-over versions ?

Maybe I just don't get it.

Goodness me, is that the time . . .

z


----------



## gerry (9 Jul 2004)

*DVD*

I am guilty to a certain extent although the only box set I have is The Godfather. 

I watch little or no TV but get great value from the TV licence thanks to DVD.

I buy music DVDs as they are a better, although dearer option , than their equivalent sister cd as I can watch the video as well.

I have given up smoking and drinking virtually so dvds are one of my vices. I only buy originals and all are in immaculate condition. I own many many dvds, all are documented and profiled and nerdily I know how many times I have watched each one. I had a quick look at some of the more obscure titles and I have watched all of them at least twice some as many as 15. I suppose it is my thing and my hobby. I dont buy for the sake of buying and agree that buying big expensive box sets are not an option - unless they come down dramatically in price. DId I tell you about my LP collection......................


----------



## gerry (9 Jul 2004)

*3$dvd*

of yeah sorry I forgot to say that a girl from work bought in excess of 15 dvds from this crowd last week and got a note from the post office looking for vat and when she rang she was told that they were investigating the prospects of whether they were legal or not. SHe has not collected them yet ! BE WARNED.


----------



## Cuchulainn (10 Jul 2004)

*3dollardvd*

Rainyday: I actually agree with you. Personally, unless the film is a cracker, once does me too. Few exceptions are good war films. Still watch the guns of navarone, private ryan etc. No, the reason I buy them is that I have a 17 year old, who commandeers the front room at least once a week and takes in all his pals, m+f, and they watch these dvds. Then the next night they are in somebody elses house watching their dvds. And this is repeated practically every night. Like we used to swop comics 30+ years ago they now swop dvd's, I dont mind this and neither do the other parents as we know where our kids are, not drinking, smoking, etc. bit sore on the coke and pizzas ok but thats a very small price to pay. 
Like all the new generation they dont  pay too much attention to care so I do buy them as cheaply as possible. Forewarned about the customs etc I will pass on them and look around but I dont think An Post are delivering them, its definitely a courier company.


----------



## rainyday (10 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollardvd*

I think you meant to direct your comments to Zag and/or AP. My point was that you are probably supporting organised crime by purchasing pirated DVDs.


----------



## Iano (10 Jul 2004)

*ZERO Dollar movies*

I was introduced to this site yesterday:
[broken link removed]

Full and free popular movies for free download. All about 700MB so they would copy to a CD. 

Haven't tried it yet so I am not recommending the quality etc. And due to the size of the files it will only be of use to those with broadband.


----------



## cuchulainn (12 Jul 2004)

*3dollardvd*

Rainyway:You are correct my earlier reply should have been to the little hairy one. Re your point: I live in Dundalk, 6 miles from Jonesboro, where I can purchase copies of anything to my hearts desire any Sunday, however by buying of 3dollar etc I assume I am just buying off a guy who is out to make a buck by infringing copyright and using China as an address to do so. If film/pop stars stopped demanding exoritbant money, and manufacturers, promoters, agents etc didnt demand such hugh profits/commissions and cd's and dvd's were sold at a reasonable price then copycats would not exist or thrive.But they do. (ie  Kazaa) Ben Dunne has stated that if he were in charge of Dunes Stores LIDL/ALDI would not have opened in Ireland. If Aer Lingus had charged reasonable fares for air transport then Ryanair would not have started, let alone succeeded. I have absolutely no sympathy with the big boys on this one. I don't necessarily want to support organised crime etc but I also dont want to line the  pockets of greedy bastards either.


----------



## rainyday (12 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollardvd*

The DVD market is open & competitive, so you comparisons to Aer Lingus/Ryanair are irrelevant. If you don't like the way the entertainment industry works, don't buy their products.

I don't quite understand your logic in avoiding Jonesboro and choosing China. Clearly, both the Gardai & the PSNI clearly believe in paramilitary involvement in the counterfeiting market in Ireland. You don't think that the frequency of raids in the border area is pure co-incidence do you? Check out some of these links of you are unconvinced;

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]



But you reckon that Mr 3dollardvd in China is a clean-living guy copying the DVD's in his garage to work out his grudge about those nasty big guys in the entertainment industry? Clearly, you only believe this because it suits you to believe this so you can save a few quid on DVD's. 

Come on - come clean. You're not really that bothered about the fact that your dollars will be used to fund drug deals & enforced prostitution, are you?


----------



## Cuchulainn (13 Jul 2004)

*3dollardvd*

Rainyway, I didnt bother to read those sites, I live around here and dont need to read about it.  During that last big raid in South Armagh the Gardai closed off the border between Dundalk and Culloville and directed traffic around the border. Much easier if they had diverted traffic through Crossmaglen,  more direct and better roads, perhaps they weren't local Gardai and didn't know the area.However I dont know how you can be so sure Charlie Chan is running a knocking shop or  a shooting up joint in China. Propably just making a buck by copying over priced dvd's and passing them on at a hugh  profit margin for himself and Tnt.
Heres one for you. Petrol costs about 95c per litre in Dundalk. About 78 pence sterling in Newry and about 95c  in Culloville. And Culloville  is in Armagh. These garages are legit and open for business 7 days a week. 
I  also suspect that Dundalk supermarkets also have a smaller  margin than their counterparts further from the border. I saw a bus from Cork in Newry last Sunday week. No way could that be worth it.


----------



## Buckaroo (13 Jul 2004)

*5 DVDs for a Dollar*

[broken link removed]


----------



## rainyday (13 Jul 2004)

*Re: 5 DVDs for a Dollar*



> However I dont know how you can be so sure Charlie Chan is running a knocking shop or a shooting up joint in China.


I can't be sure that he is involved in other criminal activities in addition to DVD piracy. However, on the balance of probabilities, it is fairly likely. Can you be sure that he's not?

Or is it a case that you really don't want to know?


----------



## jister (13 Jul 2004)

*3$*

I got the customs letter (hence no DVD's). Also I heard that 3$ got busted.

However I will now try and order off one of the other sites offering much the same thing, I won't post the link here but if anybody is interested they can find them by browsing the 3$ messages board.

I ordered a few DVD's for personal use, I would prefer if our customs department spend more time trying to intercept drugs than going after the soft ones like this.


----------



## rainyday (13 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3$*



> I would prefer if our customs department spend more time trying to intercept drugs than going after the soft ones like this.


Sheer hypocracy, given that your DVD money is probably funding drug operations at the other end.


----------



## Guest (13 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3$*

> I would prefer if our customs department spend more time trying to intercept drugs than going after the soft ones like this.

Who says that they don't do both? :rolleyes 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Cuchulainn (14 Jul 2004)

*3dollaretc*

Rainway: You are once again correct. When ordering these cheapies I didn't give too much thought to who was copying them. (protocol:should that be to whom?) Having received one consignment from them I am of the impression they are mainly copied for the massive Chinese internal black market. Most of the writing on the covers is oriental.  New cd's cost about €20 in the shops. Sunday newspapers can give them away free. So its not the cost of the actual disc, nor the copying ,nor the packaging. It's greed along the line the makes them so expensive. Greed from artists,promotors,manufacturers and (probably) vendors. If new cds sold at €12 and  new Dvd's sold at  €15 there would not be a black market. 
Pirates of the Caribbean sold in the shops last Christmas for around €30, I bought one on from cd wow hk for €18,  and we are all familiar with how the music industry turned on cd wow. Now the dvd stores are trying to sell them (?) at €7.99. Where has the €22 gone? As long as  there's a need to be filled, because of incompetance or greed, there will always be an opening for someone else. In the case of Aer Lingus it was Ryanair, in the case of the music/film industry, which is a cartel, it will be the black market. For whats it worth I borrowed shrek 2 from a workmate about two weeks ago. She got it in England! Pretty good quality, sound a little hissy, and a little bit duller than I suspect the authentic version. And to add to the spice when I informed my 17 year old that he could not swap it with his friends as I only had it for one night, he had already seen it, at a friends house. What do the auctioners always say, Location.


----------



## rainyday (14 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollaretc*

Nice set of ethics you are showing there, Cu - Regardless of your views on the entertainment industry (some of which I share), you are almost certainly supporting organised crime overseas by your actions. The next time your house gets broken into or your car gets robbed, don't go running to the Gardai or your insurance company - clearly you believe in 'every-man-for-himself' and 'dog-eat-dog', so if you live by the sword, you die by the sword.


----------



## Guest (14 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3dollaretc*

> Sunday newspapers can give them away free. So its not the cost of the actual disc, nor the copying ,nor the packaging. 

I don't think that logic is sound to be honest. Surely newspapers subsume the cost of such "freebies" on the assumption that they will recoup any losses through increased circulation? The fact that they bundle them "free" with their main product does not reflect the overall real costs of producing them in the first place. Anyway they're usually crap.


----------



## Cuchulainn (15 Jul 2004)

*3buckdvd*

Rainyday:My final word on this. I have never purchased a dvd/cd in Jonesboro even though this would be far and away the easiest and cheapest  option for me. ( dvds cost €10 in Jonesboro) No problem around here finding out who is selling the crap and who the good copies ( in Jonesboro).   I have used cd wow fairly regularly and also play.com.   I have also purchased a number of dvds off ebay. How individuals/shops/dealers sell them on ebay at sometimes very soft prices I dont know. All  dvds I have bought through ebay were brand new in sealed cases and were genuine. As for my 17 year old watching shrek 2 in someone elses house, I have no say in where others buy their dvds/cds. As for  borrowing  my work colleagues copy of aforsaid dvd, to be honest I could not pass it up.  Too tempting. Unregistered User:I accept that the papers increase their circulation, and that most ARE crap.  Although one of my favourite cds is rock legends which was free with the Sunday Tribune last year. I was just making the point that the cost of a dvd is not relative to the cost of manufacture or packaging. Dvds just HAVE to cost less to make than Video tapes, yet they are more expensive. Greed. 
You are going to give out to  me again about this, I used to buy fireworks in Jonesboro before they were made legal. And I have also bought Chivas Regal at £10 punts a bottle in Jonesboro. And yes I knew it was knocked off. the bottles read 'sole importers into Thailand ,Seagram and company Bankock. But I couldn't resist. Human. And I know fireworks are not legal in the south ( yet) but come to Dundalk next Halloween and whatever  fireworks you see in Dublin or elsewhere - double it.
Fin.


----------



## rainyday (15 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3buckdvd*

Hi Cu

I'm not interested in giving out to you at all at all. I just want to make sure you understand that by buying pirated material (whether in Ireland or from abroad), there is a pretty good chance that you are supporting organised crime. So don't be surprised when you find the same organised crime guys will be selling ecstacy/coke/herion in your community, remember that what goes around, comes around.



> I was just making the point that the cost of a dvd is not relative to the cost of manufacture or packaging. Dvds just HAVE to cost less to make than Video tapes, yet they are more expensive. Greed.



Why the hell should it relate to the cost of manufacturing or packaging? You're don't bring the DVD home and look at the packing or drool over the smoothly manufactured surface. You watch the movie - the content, the intellectual property. 

Do you expect your daily newspaper to related to the cost of the rolls of paper? Do you expect your SKY subscription to relate to the cost of manufacturing the decoder box? 

What gives you the right to decide at what level a price is 'greedy'? If I believe that the price of the product which you produce/make/sell is 'greedy', is it OK with you if I break into your warehouse & help myself? If you reckon the price is greedy, don't buy the product. But don't go out there & steal it either. 

I'd bet a fiver that you would never think of popping into HMV and slipping the DVD under your jumper - but you don't have any problem with buying pirate DVDs which you know well have been ripped off.


----------



## okidoki987 (15 Jul 2004)

*Re: 3buckdvd*

A useless bit of information.
The CD's that Ireland on Sunday give away, you will find have been given away free with the English papers 4/5 weeks earlier in papers like the English Mail on Sunday which costs 1.20 Euro (approx) as opposed to the IoS which costs 1.80/2.00 Euro (can't remember exact numbers).
Do you buy the paper for the content or the CD?


----------



## Cuchulainn (4 Aug 2004)

*3dollar*

I am going back on  my word, in that I said I was finished with this topic. However in the Sundays Times last Sunday Bob Geldof was featured about a  new dvd of the live aid concert in 1985 and how much they hope to make for charity etc. He was going to ask retailers to take a cut on their profit on the dvd. Partly in order to cut out the black market and  also to increase the take for charity. And the retailers profit on each dvd?  €18.


----------



## rainyday (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: 3dollar*

Profit levels do not justify theft. The profit levels on beauty creams is huge, probably higher than the CD's - Would you recommend shoplifting for beauty creams.

If you don't like their profits, don't buy the product. If you buy pirated product, be aware that you are probably supporting organised crime.


----------



## waitAminute (4 Aug 2004)

*Profit levels do not justify theft.*

how many are logged on in employers time (paid for) and on the employers network/internet = theft

what a bunch of 2 faced hypocrites infest this board


----------



## piggy (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Profit levels do not justify theft.*

*what a bunch of 2 faced hypocrites infest this board* 

Sounds like  conversation. Not the same thing as what rainyday is talking about here mind you. He's talking about who you might be bankrollling.

But then it's probably easier for you to ignore that fact.


----------



## waitAminute (5 Aug 2004)

*fact are irrelevant*

sorry p


----------

